# Connecter mon iMac Leopard via Airport sur PS3



## riseandfall (17 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai beau chercher dans tous les sens mais je n'ai pas de résultat alors j'espere trouver une reponse ici.

Je possède un Imac récent (1 semaine) avec Léopard 10.5.3 et le Wifi 802.11n (airport).

Voila mon problème, je créer un reseau via le logiciel airport sur mon imac, le réseau se creer et je peut même m'y connecter via mon iphone sans problème MAIS, sur la PS3 (et même la PSP), lors d'un scan pour chercher une réseau, mon iMac n'apparait même pas... Pourtant, je touve et je peux me connecter a ma livebox sans souci, le souci est cette creation de réseau via aiport (je veux utiliser mon reseau 802.11n du mac pour partager mes videos et l'internet sur ma PS3)

COMMENT FAIRE svp?


----------



## riseandfall (18 Juin 2008)

C'est bon, j'ai trouvé! j'ai donc cocher les cases dans le dossier partage de airport "INTERNET et DOSSIER".

Sur la PS3, j'ai tout mi en manuel et apprés 50 tentatives d'adresse IP, de DNS primaire, secondaire (j'ai essayer les officiel orange, les open DNS, celles de ma live box) rien ne marchait, impossible de trouver les bon reglages ce qui me donnait sur la PS3 "ERREUR DNS 80710102.

J'ai donc essayer de me connecter au MAC avec la PSP avec tout automatique et ça a marcher, j'ai donc ensuite récuperer les adresse IP et DNS da,s les info de configuration de la PSP, ça m'a sorti des DNS de je ne sais ou mais en les mettant ensuite dans la PS3, ça a marcher !

J'espere que ce petit post pourra servir à d'autres avec ce genre de probleme.

Je ne vous dit pas merci pour vos reponses   mais a bientot


----------

